# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  VENTA SEMILLA DE QUINUA VARIEDADES ALTIPLANO INIA  Y SALCEDO INIA

## Agricolaperu

Vendemos semilla de quinua variedades ALTIPLANO INIA y SALCEDO INIA, cultivados en la costa y sierra de Piura. Precio S/ 30 por kilo. Lugar de venta Ciudad de Lima, se puede enviar a provincias.
Informes celular 990323388, RPM *424281.
Atentamente,
Justo de la CruzTemas similares: OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES SE VENDE SEMILLA DE QUINUA SALCEDO INIA, PASANCKALLA ROJA Y NEGRA COLLANA VENDO SEMILLA DE QUINUA VAR. SALCEDO INIA Y ALTIPLANO para siembra en Costa OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES Vendo semilla de quinua variedad ALTIPLANO INIA para siembra en costa

----------


## roberthdamacen

Sr Justo le envío datos para que me envíe la muestra de la semilla de quinua altiplano. 
Nombre: Roberth Damacén Malpartida.
Lugar : Chiclayo.
Agencia: Civa.
Telefono: 964656389

----------

